# Kraut cutter, Part 3



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

I posted this back in April
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=348398
After doing some research and talking to a friend, I decided to build a box/sled to use for processing cabbage into kraut
















Worked as I hoped it would. Sacrificed two finger tips to the kraut gods.
So, I decided to build a device to apply downward pressure to the cabbage quarters while shredding.
























Plan on a fall crop of cabbage and will see how that works then.


----------



## rugerman1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Fantastic design,Nolan! :bow:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice! You might want to sand the wood in the next-to-the-last picture so it will be easier to clean.


----------

